# Epiphone EJ200 Coupe



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Was premiered NAMM 2019. A smaller version of the EJ200sce Jumbo. I had the jumbo version a few years ago. Liked the neck, sound was good, but it was too big and awkward for me. I would like to give one of these a try when they come out. The Jumbo has a 25.5" scale, the Coupe has a 24.75" scale

EJ-200 Coupe


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Your link and pic weren't working. 

Any idea what they will cost?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The JUMBO version is $699. - Sunburst and Vintage Natural. This a Natural list at $610. There is also a gold flake JUMBO @ $599. I would expect the COUPE to be a bit less. $499 - $599 at most, I guess, maybe............


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The older jumbo apparently had quite a bit of love from those who owned them. It will be interesting to see how the new ones fare.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> The older jumbo apparently had quite a bit of love from those who owned them. It will be interesting to see how the new ones fare.


I had one, it was not all that great. Seriously. The neck warped and needed to be worked back into shape, it was due for a complete fret level after that. The top cracked and warped with minor seasonal changes.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> The older jumbo apparently had quite a bit of love from those who owned them. It will be interesting to see how the new ones fare.


I know 2 guys who love the older ones. I played a couple and thought they were pretty nice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I had one, it was not all that great. Seriously. The neck warped and needed to be worked back into shape, it was due for a complete fret level after that. The top cracked and warped with minor seasonal changes.


So, you got a lemon. Some Epiphones are lemons, but most of them, in my somewhat limited experience, are not.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> So, you got a lemon. Some Epiphones are lemons, but most of them, in my somewhat limited experience, are not.


oh for sure. I just wouldn’t waste my money on one again


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> I know 2 guys who love the older ones. I played a couple and thought they were pretty nice.


Yes, there was a thread over on the AGF just the other day about them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> oh for sure. I just wouldn’t waste my money on one again


I've been lucky. No lemons so far,


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Delete


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Delete


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like $649 at L&M. Pricier than I thought

Epiphone - 2019 EJ-200CE Coupe Mini Jumbo Acoustic/Electric - Vintage Sunburst


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the looks. There are so many great choices at that price point today. One think Gibson and Epiphone have not done which much of the rest of the acoustic world has done, is gone to a 1 3/4" nut which most fingerstyle players prefer.

When it comes to preference, Taylor has got it mostly covered and offer more than one nut width. But you have to like the Taylor tone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My somewhat weak puny little girly man hand tends to argue the 1 3/4" nut and a 16" radius. The EJ200 Coupe has a 1.69" nut and a 12" radius and likely a slimmer neck, which my hand is less likely to bitch about.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> My somewhat weak puny little girly man hand tends to argue the 1 3/4" nut and a 16" radius. The EJ200 Coupe has a 1.69" nut and a 12" radius and likely a slimmer neck, which my hand is less likely to bitch about.


Y'know, after I posted the above, I seemed to remember we discussed hand size before and you having mentioned yours were on the smaller size. I doubt whether they are week or girly. But your smaller hand size would likely be better suited to the Epiphone or Breedlove.


----------

